# Word 2003 encountered a problem and needs to close



## RemoteSupport (Aug 27, 2009)

Microsoft Office Word has encountered a problem and needs to close.
No documents were open yet it states:

next to a check box that states Word will try to recover the work for you. You uncheck the box to leave word. (It is Office 2003)


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi RemoteSupport,

Try the approaches suggested here:
http://www.wopr.com/index.php?showtopic=197827&st=0&p=197827&#entry197827
http://word.mvps.org/FAQs/AppErrors/ProblemsStartingWord.htm and
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/921541
for various series of troubleshooting steps that will help you track down (and hopefully solve) the problem.


----------

